# Lone Star FT



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open first series is a quad: Left hand stand out gunner, short middle retired, long middle retired, and right hand flyer, shot around the horn left to right. Most dogs are doing it. Reportedly one handle and one pick-up in the first twenty or so dogs.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any news on the Q


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tom Watson said:


> Open first series is a quad: Left hand stand out gunner, short middle retired, long middle retired, and right hand flyer, shot around the horn left to right. Most dogs are doing it. Reportedly one handle and one pick-up in the first twenty or so dogs.


Heard dogs are doing the setup, but with lots of hunts.....not 100% sure what that means, but my guess 2 big hunts won't play....but I'm just guessing....they are in the 30's or so as I got a report that Butthead just did the first....

Qualifying is going to the water marks, no callbacks yet....Shayne's Boogie did a nice job in the Open, too - I do believe Boogie is pretty young.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any one got any info on Q??


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

They were doing water marks this morning, that's all I know....they probably aren't done yet.

FOM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Keith Holsted said:


> Any one got any info on Q??


as of this morning (Sat), 11 dogs back for watermarks, 9 pros 2 ams, first 4 dogs, 1 did the test, mine did not, left for home


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any Q results or derby updates?


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Derby Callbacks to Second Series to start Sunday morning.
2,3,4,6,7,8,9,11-18,20-24,26,27,28


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Q results anyone??? Or any other stake.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Qual Results!
1st #10 Dakota/Brasseaux
2nd #27 Lola/Casto
3rd #28 Duece/Baird
4th #11 Crockett/Casto
Jams: #30 Itch/Edwards, #23 Chef/Aycock, #14 Cutter/Williams, #3 Margo/Avant, #24 Jasper/Avant


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Amateur Callbacks to water blind in the morning.
10,11,15,17,18,21,24,25,26,30,31,33,34,35,36,42,44,46,49,52,53


----------



## duke7581 (Jan 17, 2008)

Way to go Ryan and Dakota.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Anyone have the results of the derby???


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Or the Open???

Sheesh....

Angie


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Amateur Results:
1st #11 Mardi/Tatum
2nd #33 Pogo/Russell
3rd #17 Norman/Rosenblum
4th #42 Kate/Baumer
Jams:
#31 Jaye J/Bozeman, #24 Bull/Widner, #10 Jack/Caire


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Derby Results:
1st #7 Haley/Haverstock
2nd #15 Boogie/Williams
3rd #9 Gus/Scarborough
4th #12 Arrow/Edwards
RJ #21 Katie/Edwards
Jams:
#28 Angus/Avant, #26 Cutter/Miles, #24 Trooper/Casto, #23 Patti/La Cross, #22 Hermes/Avant, #17 Dealer/Milligan, #6 Katie/Widner, #3 Patron/Caire


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Partial Open results:

1st Skeeter Bickley/Farmer
2nd J Jaye Bozeman/Bozeman (qualifies for National)
3rd Nike Martin/Farmer
4th Brutus Patin/Brasseaux

Congratulations to All!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tom Watson said:


> Partial Open results:
> 
> 1st Skeeter Bickley/Farmer
> 2nd J Jaye Bozeman/Bozeman (qualifies for National)
> ...


that also qualified Skeeter for the National


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Sorry for the oversight. Congratulations to Robbie and Skeeter. He's a helluva dog!!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Martha and Pogo for the 2nd in the Amateur! Katie


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Tom Watson said:


> Partial Open results:
> 
> 1st Skeeter Bickley/Farmer
> 2nd J Jaye Bozeman/Bozeman (qualifies for National)
> ...



Way to go Larry!!!!! See ya soooooon!!!


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

Way to go Vinwood/Bickley and Skeeter, god that's a great YELLOW! Good luck at the National.

Congrats to RB! with the Q' win and Kassie was thrilled to hear Brutus picked up a 4th! Way to go Ryan!

All the best

Wayne


----------

